# Forgot to mention



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

AMEN!! Oh - I am looking up the Coconut Grove Arts Festival! Sounds so fun!
And take it form me - you won't regret all the time and money spent on creating memories for you and your family - especially when you can be all together! Wicked AND U2?! WOW! I am joining your family now!


----------



## gromit05 (Jun 25, 2008)

Sweetie, I totally love you blogs! I think we (moms) can totally relate to what you are saying...
I'm thrilled you are finding time to splurge on yourself...you have devoted countless hours to your boys...you so deserve this biggie time..enjoy life to the fullest...cheers!


----------



## JahRah (Oct 23, 2009)

Did you like Wicked?? It's my favorite musical, loved it. I was supposed to go to a U2 concert in a couple of days, but it got cancelled because of Bono's back. Hope you were able to make yours.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*I loved wicked and U2 was AWESOME! Something I think my boys will always remember *


----------

